# New pics of the gun rack (good gun porn?)



## Stanley13

Would like some opinions on the SKS because its new to me. I put that sniper style scope 6-24-42 on it and took it off my AR10(308) but haven't shot either gun yet. Want to know which would be better for long distance shooting over 800 yards?Almost everything has a price but i dont want to sell these!

P.S. I reworded this for you dumpsters picking it apart so that maybe I can get some real insight!

O and I own some average bolt guns with nice scope's, they were my fathers and I want a distance semi shooter.I own a BAR in 30-06 and its not good enough after @450 yards plus small clip.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Stanley13 said:


> And for the most part everything is for sale or trade but none of these are for sale persay!



How much for that sweet ass gun rack???


----------



## Tyee Dave

Stanley13 said:


> And for the most part everything is for sale or trade but none of these are for sale persay!


What am I not understanding?:whistling:


----------



## Austin

How much for the upside down gun? I've never seen one of those.. do you hold it like an RPG to shoot so that you can look through the sight??


----------



## MikeG

I had a gun rack like that..I made it in 5th grade woodshop...minus the guns persay??? Oh and you need a better sheetrock man...sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Stanley13

*Poor sportsmanship*

I dont know why I keep thinking someone on this forum would like anything? Ya always got something negative to say. That is a man cave/hurricane room and its not sheet rock just painted wood panels over brick and its yellow because during a hurricane it makes the kids feel better not being a dark color when no lights availible it acually glows even with candle's.And when I added the SKS had not yet made room elsewhere for the AK that is upside down.And i have nice gun racks in the living area's of the house that hold espensive show guns (non tactical)that will never again be shot. Why you always gotta knock people down to make yourselves feel better? I own over 40 guns and sometime's when you buy more monthly you run out of places to put them!


----------



## Realtor

you painted you walls and celing yellow? man, thats BRIGHT!!!!! Nice rack though.


----------



## Austin

I was just kidding about the upside down AK. The rack looks good, and does what it was intended to do! Ive got a big sense of humor, sorry you took it the wrong way.


----------



## Az-Vic

A stunning display of stamped metal and black plastic, hanging tantalizingly from an inexpensive faux-wood gun rack, amid a man cave to die for.....is it called the lemon room?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Stanley13 said:


> And i have nice gun racks in the living area's of the house that hold espensive show guns (non tactical)that will never again be shot. Why you always gotta knock people down to make yourselves feel better? I own over 40 guns and sometime's when you buy more monthly you run out of places to put them!


Might we see said guns,from said armory..... All I see there is Yugoslav junk..In big birds bedroom.....


----------



## MikeG

Dude we were all playing with you. Don't be so serious. On another note sounds like you may have the start of a small collection


----------



## FrankwT

Don't worry about it Stanley, they are all jealous of the yellow paint and an SKS...Is that Benjamin Moore or Glidden?


----------



## Stanley13

*collection*



DoneDeal2 said:


> Dude we were all playing with you. Don't be so serious. On another note sounds like you may have the start of a small collection


I inherited my grand father and fathers small gun collections. But they didn't believe in pistol's or tactical wepons. So due to them leaving me many nice shotguns and hunting style rifles i have had no need to obtain many of that style. Im at work and dont have pics of those racks but make take some pics one day, but may not because i would take great offence to any of them being bashed as has been the vibe thus far on this forum.


----------



## one big one

cool do you need hurricane shelter in baldwin county just kidding would love to have those guns:notworthy:


----------



## MikeG

Don't get so easily offended


----------



## Splittine

I'm not the smartest person in the world but talking about "illegal" guns on a Internet forum is about the dumbest thing you could do and you sure do it quite a bit. Good luck on that one.


----------



## MikeG

Splittine said:


> I'm not the smartest person in the world but talking about "illegal" guns on a Internet forum is about the dumbest thing you could do and you sure do it quite a bit. Good luck on that one.


Yeah. No shit huh? I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Stanley13

*Thanks....for nothing*

Gotten a whole bunch of BS but no one has offer any answer's about the placement of the scope which was 1 of the main reason's for posting. So thanks for no help. This makes about the 4th post you all have killed by being assholes. Guess ill stick to the sales add's since POF is apparently not good enough for anything else?


----------



## Splittine

That scope is way to much for a SKS. The AR will out shoot the SKS all day long and twice on Sunday. You will also have a hard time with any gun at 800 yards especially a semi auto and also if you don't handload.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Your ignorant statements about illegal weapons, looking for grenade launchers, and fascination with all these assault rifles, kinda worries me. Not to mention you have no idea of federal law pertaining to these weapons that you are collecting. You just throw together what you want and wildly post them for the world to see. I don't understand why you have to brag about all your weapons and knowledge when reality is you don't know shit. But what really concerns me is how you are so quick to take offense and fly off the handle when someone is poking fun at you.... Makes us want to keep poking,but then again you do act very immature and irresponsible with somthing that is no joke.


----------



## whome

If you look close you can see Donedeal2, Mullet Hunter and Splittines names written on the wall next to the guns....wonder what that list is....


----------



## Tyee Dave

Stanley13 said:


> Got a new pic of my Assault gun rack with out the illegal weapons in view LOL. Would like some opinions on the SKS because its new to me. I put that sniper style scope 6-24-42 on it and took it off my AR10(308) but haven't shot either gun yet. Want to know which would be better for long distance shooting over 800 yards? And for the most part everything is for sale or trade but none of these are for sale persay!


Stanley, I don't see one weapon on that rack that would be good for shooting over 800 yards. You're talking just under a half of a mile. Cash in your tacticool stock and buy a decent bolt gun. Or just get your grenade launcher an lob them it for affect. And really? If it is respect you want, don't expect everyone to ooh and aahh over your gun rack then say that they're for sale and they're not. BTW, "persay" is not a real word. Use Google first.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> If you look close you can see Donedeal2, Mullet Hunter and Splittines names written on the wall next to the guns....wonder what that list is....


Yeah no shit...... That's what I was thinking.... Good thing he don't know where to put a scope.....


----------



## Splittine

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> If you look close you can see Donedeal2, Mullet Hunter and Splittines names written on the wall next to the guns....wonder what that list is....


Like on Billy Madison?

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=7SSWhEuWaRc


----------



## Stanley13

*Really*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> Your ignorant statements about illegal weapons, looking for grenade launchers, and fascination with all these assault rifles, kinda worries me. Not to mention you have no idea of federal law pertaining to these weapons that you are collecting. You just throw together what you want and wildly post them for the world to see. I don't understand why you have to brag about all your weapons and knowledge when reality is you don't know shit. But what really concerns me is how you are so quick to take offense and fly off the handle when someone is poking fun at you.... Makes us want to keep poking,but then again you do act very immature and irresponsible with somthing that is no joke.


I was asking for help answering things on this post and was greatful for the help on the other post so what are u talking about? And I never brag just sharing pics. What's your problem are u jeolous? And I can own what ever I want! How about u try and come get it mullet head!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Stanley13 said:


> I was asking for help answering things on this post and was greatful for the help on the other post so what are u talking about? And I never brag just sharing pics. What's your problem are u jeolous? And I can own what ever I want! How about u try and come get it mullet head!


Here we go again..... Count to ten.......
Why you single me out??? Apparently I'm not the only one that thinks you are a little off with some serious issues..... Why not try and bust their balls???


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



Stanley13 said:


> MULLET HUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorant statements about illegal weapons, looking for grenade launchers, and fascination with all these assault rifles, kinda worries me. Not to mention you have no idea of federal law pertaining to these weapons that you are collecting. You just throw together what you want and wildly post them for the world to see. I don't understand why you have to brag about all your weapons and knowledge when reality is you don't know shit. But what really concerns me is how you are so quick to take offense and fly off the handle when someone is poking fun at you.... Makes us want to keep poking,but then again you do act very immature and irresponsible with somthing that is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking for help answering things on this post and was greatful for the help on the other post so what are u talking about? And I never brag just sharing pics. What's your problem are u jeolous? And I can own what ever I want! How about u try and come get it mullet head!
Click to expand...

You might be asking for more than your able to handle.


----------



## MikeG

Is he the same guy I called a loose cannon. Speaking of cannons... Can I mount an acog on one? I'm looking to take out a pirate ship. All input is appreciated.


----------



## fisheye48

you can spend all the money you want on grenade launches and auto weapons...after 10 min shooting them it will get old i promise you! not to mention ammo costs and cleaning time and costs...just saying...plus where you gonna shoot them at???


----------



## CootCommander

Stanley13 said:


> I was asking for help answering things on this post and was greatful for the help on the other post so what are u talking about? And I never brag just sharing pics. What's your problem are u jeolous? And I can own what ever I want! How about u try and come get it mullet head!



Might want to watch what you wish for... There are quite a few LEOs that frequent this forum and at least one has posted in your thread, but then again if your that ignorant it would probably be benificial to the rest of us to let you figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



CootCommander said:


> Stanley13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking for help answering things on this post and was greatful for the help on the other post so what are u talking about? And I never brag just sharing pics. What's your problem are u jeolous? And I can own what ever I want! How about u try and come get it mullet head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to watch what you wish for... There are quite a few LEOs that frequent this forum and at least one has posted in your thread, but then again if your that ignorant it would probably be benificial to the rest of us to let you figure it out for yourself.
Click to expand...

At least 3 have posted on this topic!


----------



## MikeG

Just kidding. Show me the illegal ones ! 👀


----------



## Stanley13

*funny! Sorry for the late responce i left work.*

You guys sure do worry alot. I mean come on do you think the LAW has enough time to bother tracking down a guy in lower AL with a forum page not created nor used from my home with no last name or address much less the fact that im sure they have real criminals to catch? But I am glad u guys are here it keeps me entertained while sitting behind a computer bored out my mind.

P.S. maybe next Ill see about getting a TANK.


----------



## Splittine

Stanley13 said:


> You guys sure do worry alot. I mean come on do you think the LAW has enough time to bother tracking down a guy in lower AL with a forum page not created nor used from my home with no last name or address much less the fact that im sure they have real criminals to catch? But I am glad u guys are here it keeps me entertained while sitting behind a computer bored out my mind.
> 
> P.S. maybe next Ill see about getting a TANK.


Think you are underestimating the situation. And yes it would be very easy to find who you are trust me on that one. Just one click away.


----------



## beeritself

I know of a few occurrences on PFF where the law has stepped in and at least questioned someone, one was over something as minor as an alleged illegal fish. 
Personally, I wouldn't assume anything, especially since you posted a picture of yourself with a weapon. 
I'm not taking sides, just a heads up from a reader. No sense in creating an unnecessary headache, God knows no one needs another headache. 

Now onto my opinion about the guns. I'm no expert, mind you. They are some nice looking guns, you are covered for the zombies and commies. Lots of tactical stuff, but the scope may be overkill on the SKS - although it's better than having a crappy scope. And as far as the wall goes. Too much damn yellow, but if you have a big bird costume no one will ever be able to find you in that room.


----------



## K-Bill

Stanley13 said:


> You guys sure do worry alot. I mean come on do you think the LAW has enough time to bother tracking down a guy in lower AL with a forum page not created nor used from my home with no last name or address much less the fact that im sure they have real criminals to catch? But I am glad u guys are here it keeps me entertained while sitting behind a computer bored out my mind.
> 
> P.S. maybe next Ill see about getting a TANK.


dude i'm not trying to bust your balls, i love grenade launchers, and i'm no big brother conspiracy theorist - but if you think the feds couldn't track you down in no time flat just because your last name isn't attached to your account, you're crazy bro. that sks may give you a 5 ft group at 800 yds with a lot of practice. the 308 would be a little better, but neither was designed to shoot tight out that far.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Stanley13 said:


> You guys sure do worry alot. I mean come on do you think the LAW has enough time to bother tracking down a guy in lower AL with a forum page not created nor used from my home with no last name or address much less the fact that im sure they have real criminals to catch? But I am glad u guys are here it keeps me entertained while sitting behind a computer bored out my mind.
> 
> P.S. maybe next Ill see about getting a TANK.


It wouldn't be hard at all for them to find you......

. 251-281-570zero Stanley I live in loxley AL baldwin county, near mobile area and gulf shores.near hwy59. [email protected] 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Stanley13

*O my GOD*



K-Bill said:


> dude i'm not trying to bust your balls, i love grenade launchers, and i'm no big brother conspiracy theorist - but if you think the feds couldn't track you down in no time flat just because your last name isn't attached to your account, you're crazy bro. that sks may give you a 5 ft group at 800 yds with a lot of practice. the 308 would be a little better, but neither was designed to shoot tight out that far.


Geezz I dont own a grenade launch or any illegal wepons currently assembled. And for the record i just wanted a launcher for 12ga shells only. I also own 487 acre's and could shoot as much as my heart desires. And if big brother really wanted me yes they could find me i didnt say they couldnt just that it wouldnt be worth the trouble to bother for a person with no criminal record ever plus any one could make a screen name under my info so the DA would get eaten alive by my LAWYERS. Plus I didnt post the pic with the said illegal pistol someone posted for me so not even from my URL. O and I like the yellow and I am who matters, it make me cheery which is good because you wouldnt like me when im mad hahahaahaha. And when the zombie's come ill be the one haveing the most fun!!!

P.S. Im bored all day if keep it comming.


----------



## beeritself

Some of us are trying to help. You're not outside the scope of the law and they don't have to prove it was posted from your IP (not URL) address. They just have to prove beyond "reasonable doubt.". 

Stop being a tard.


----------



## Splittine

You sound like one of those cats that robs a bank then call a radio station and brags about it cause you got away.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Dude, you even got pics of boat numbers they can run posted on here LOL











Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Stanley13

*lol*

that boat has FL number on it not mine im in AL. Im glad to see that there are other people out there just as bored as I. I think yall need facebook accounts. 


Yall are missing the point THE LAW has better things to do.


----------



## Austin

I love people like this guy that think they are untouchable. They always cry the best when they get caught.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Yep I'm bored. Don't have Facebook, just PFF and GCFC 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine

There has been people questioned by law enforcement about a lot less from threads on here. I don't think anyone would think a Federal Felony is minor. I find it amazingly humorous.


----------



## Stanley13

*question*



Murphy's Law said:


> Yep I'm bored. Don't have Facebook, just PFF and GCFC
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


 
What is GCFC? And i dont think Im untouchable just not a big enough fish to bother frying. Plus I DONT have any thing Illegal what part of that are yall missing. The moment yall let me know about the law on the plr16 I went home on lunch and dissasembled it and was glad yall let me know. And I am able to and will get the proper tax stamps and licence's to own what i want .I was just looking for help as to what I need to do ,which was provided to me.Thanks

Grow up. A pic is not illegal it could have been someone else item i was holding and no permit needed for that right? Is it illegal to have a pic or do you have to have it in when they get there(Serious question)?


----------



## MikeG

This shit cracks me up. When in fact finding people like you is currently my job. Let's see not that I would ever fool with it but lets say I wanted to investigate a criminal complaint. I would find the person and I could cross state lines to do it. Been doing it many years and have captured people from Milton to Africa. It's not that hard if you know how to do it. Now with that said quit making statements that make you sound ignorant.


----------



## TURTLE

Stanley13 said:


> What is GCFC? And i dont think Im untouchable just not a big enough fish to bother frying. Plus I DONT have any thing Illegal what part of that are yall missing. The moment yall let me know about the law on the plr16 I went home on lunch and dissasembled it and was glad yall let me know. And I am able to and will get the proper tax stamps and licence's to own what i want .I was just looking for help as to what I need to do ,which was provided to me.Thanks
> 
> Grow up. A pic is not illegal it could have been someone else item i was holding and no permit needed for that right? Is it illegal to have a pic or do you have to have it in when they get there(Serious question)?


*I just gotta say something about the pic's. It's about the only thing I think your right about simply because unless the guns in the picture had clear SN's pictured there is no way to prove , from the picture that it was not an Airsoft gun or other replica. I have many Airsoft weapons that you had to look real hard at while holding to tell they were not the real thing.*


----------



## Murphy's Law

Stanley13 said:


> What is GCFC?


 http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## whome

DoneDeal2 said:


> This shit cracks me up. When in fact finding people like you is currently my job. Let's see not that I would ever fool with it but lets say I wanted to investigate a criminal complaint. I would find the person and I could cross state lines to do it. Been doing it many years and have captured people from Milton to Africa. It's not that hard if you know how to do it. Now with that said quit making statements that make you sound ignorant.


And that my friend is a 100% accurate statement. Most people have NO idea....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine

I agree with your Turtle but when you come on here telling people you have class III weapons with not have the permits then edit the post to cover up what you said. Guess the good thing about that is something ever did come of this the forum saves his original post before it was edited.


----------



## CootCommander

Stanley13 said:


> What is GCFC? And i dont think Im untouchable just not a big enough fish to bother frying. Plus I DONT have any thing Illegal what part of that are yall missing. The moment yall let me know about the law on the plr16 I went home on lunch and dissasembled it and was glad yall let me know. And I am able to and will get the proper tax stamps and licence's to own what i want .I was just looking for help as to what I need to do ,which was provided to me.Thanks
> 
> Grow up. A pic is not illegal it could have been someone else item i was holding and no permit needed for that right? Is it illegal to have a pic or do you have to have it in when they get there(Serious question)?




A 20 year old with a six pack of Natural Lite is a small fish. Possesion of a non registered/permitted NFA firearm puts you in the "big fish" category no matter who you are.


FYI:
Violators may be fined not more than $250,000, and imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both. In addition, any vessel, vehicle or aircraft used to transport, conceal or possess an unregistered NFA firearm is subject to seizure and forfeiture, as is the weapon itself.
[49 U.S.C. 781-788, 26 U.S.C. 5861 and 5872]


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Murphy's Law said:


> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


Why would you send this idiot to another forum to show his stupidity???


----------



## Murphy's Law

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why would you send this idiot to another forum to show his stupidity???


Why be greedy and keep all the entertainment on one site ?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Murphy's Law said:


> Why be greedy and keep all the entertainment on one site ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


Good point Joel...


----------



## Stanley13

*no title*

I didnt know there was anything wrong with the gun I was just sharing gunporn at the time. Do yall think a guy wake's up and likes guns and knows all the rules NO thats why this forum is great. I am by no means an Idiot. But for sure will never share again. I see other members do this all the time which is how i found out I liked some of the guns i have aquired latley.And they were not bashed or accused of bragging? I am a regular tax paying good person. I wouldnt even have known what to look under in the laws with out yalls help. I had Never heard of a AOW. I was just trying to contribute to the forum instead of just using it to buy and sell things but now I will not be anylonger. I have sold and or traded with multiple guys from here 3 guns in that pic I bought from here.Though I had found a good group of gun and fish enthusiest and was looking forward to get togethers and taking new found friends out deepsea fishing with me and my kids but wow did yall blow that idea out of the water. I have lots of positive contribution I could have shared to better this forum and was looking for insight on things I just got into and was unknowlegable about.Thanks for nothing. Just a group of thugs and jealous losers trying to knock someone down the latter to climb up it.Hope your proud of yourselves


----------



## TURTLE

Stanley13 said:


> I didnt know there was anything wrong with the gun I was just sharing gunporn at the time. Do yall think a guy wake's up and likes guns and knows all the rules NO thats why this forum is great. I am by no means an Idiot. But for sure will never share again. I see other members do this all the time which is how i found out I liked some of the guns i have aquired latley.And they were not bashed or accused of bragging? I am a regular tax paying good person. I wouldnt even have known what to look under in the laws with out yalls help. I had Never heard of a AOW. I was just trying to contribute to the forum instead of just using it to buy and sell things but now I will not be anylonger. I have sold and or traded with multiple guys from here 3 guns in that pic I bought from here.Though I had found a good group of gun and fish enthusiest and was looking forward to get togethers and taking new found friends out deepsea fishing with me and my kids but wow did yall blow that idea out of the water. I have lots of positive contribution I could have shared to better this forum and was looking for insight on things I just got into and was unknowlegable about.Thanks for nothing. Just a group of thugs and jealous losers trying to knock someone down the latter to climb up it.Hope your proud of yourselves


*Come on man, thicken your skin a bit and try not to get offended by some of our ways of pokking fun at a newb to the gun world. When I first got on this Forum I had to learn what and what not to post just like you. I actually posted a very messed up picture that could have got me in all kinds of trouble and the guys on here that knew better set me straight before It got that far. This is a good family to be in but you have to take some abuse like any other Forum.*

*Piece of advice, stay out of the Polotics section.:001_huh:*


----------



## MikeG

Just don't say your from Alabama , trading guns across the state line of Florida with using a transfer. That could possibly get you stung in the ass worse than a hornet with a Ka- bar


----------



## MikeG

That should say " without using a transfer"


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

DoneDeal2 said:


> Just don't say your from Alabama , trading guns across the state line of Florida with using a transfer. That could possibly get you stung in the ass worse than a hornet with a Ka- bar


Like he said if your gonna do it don't brag about it....


----------



## MikeH

I think what stanley did was stupid, and he has come across as ignorant, but I think by now everyone has proved there point...and lets face it, if he hasn't learned after all of this, then he never will. Ill give him a pass to try to grow up and start going about things in a better manner...we were all newbs once..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

The OP has pegged the bone head meter. 

The thread needs to be deleted... or would that be aiding and abetting??
:whistling:


----------



## Stanley13

*from what i have read*

I have read on this site that it is ok to sell or trade long guns across AL and FL lines. Is this not true? And i think yall mixed up some facts anyways. I never said the guns i got came from FL anyways just from guys on this site and there is alot of guys on here from AL. So please inlighten me. And I have never bought a pistol from anywhere but a gun or pawn shop. My PLR16 was bought new in mobile from a shop recommended on here. Wish you guys would get off the asshole van wagon!Could ya try being helpful for just a bit?


----------



## TraderDan

*Missing??????*

Hello, I have been watching this for sometime now, and , well it is amuseing or however you spellit, to say the least, and some of you have just been toes over the line, but it was still for the most -:001_huh: funny , but I am thinking ??? What's missing from this channel??? and then it hit me like a screen door hittin ole aunt massie's behind!!! Capt. Ron !! Where is Capt. Ron ??? He'd know what to say to defuse this tense TV Series Drama ??? Wheres Capt. Ron ???:robot:


----------



## fisheye48

Stanley13 said:


> Geezz I dont own a grenade launch or any illegal wepons currently assembled. And for the record i just wanted a launcher for 12ga shells only. *I also own 487 acre's and could shoot as much as my heart desires. *And if big brother really wanted me yes they could find me i didnt say they couldnt just that it wouldnt be worth the trouble to bother for a person with no criminal record ever plus any one could make a screen name under my info so the DA would get eaten alive by my LAWYERS. Plus I didnt post the pic with the said illegal pistol someone posted for me so not even from my URL. O and I like the yellow and I am who matters, it make me cheery which is good because you wouldnt like me when im mad hahahaahaha. And when the zombie's come ill be the one haveing the most fun!!!
> 
> P.S. Im bored all day if keep it comming.


The above may be true...but the govt wont see it that way. You will have all the proper permits and zoning for that, which im pretty sure you dont have. so shoot all the grenades and auto weapons you want and let us know how it turns out


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



Stanley13 said:


> I have read on this site that it is ok to sell or trade long guns across AL and FL lines. Is this not true? And i think yall mixed up some facts anyways. I never said the guns i got came from FL anyways just from guys on this site and there is alot of guys on here from AL. So please inlighten me. And I have never bought a pistol from anywhere but a gun or pawn shop. My PLR16 was bought new in mobile from a shop recommended on here. Wish you guys would get off the asshole van wagon!Could ya try being helpful for just a bit?


Without a FFL involved you can not buy, sale, or trade firearms across any state lines! You would have to find a FFL to do a transfer for you, most charge $25 for their service.


----------



## welldoya

I really don't have anything to add here other than to say that I have noticed a lot of Alabama (and Mississippi) residents on here selling, buying or looking to buy firearms. I just hope that you are only buying from residents of your own state. Be sure that you know the laws or it could really get you into trouble.
And if you are selling a firearm, ask for a driver's license to make sure the buyer is a resident of your state.


----------



## MikeG

Stanley13 said:


> I have read on this site that it is ok to sell or trade long guns across AL and FL lines. Is this not true? And i think yall mixed up some facts anyways. I never said the guns i got came from FL anyways just from guys on this site and there is alot of guys on here from AL. So please inlighten me. And I have never bought a pistol from anywhere but a gun or pawn shop. My PLR16 was bought new in mobile from a shop recommended on here. Wish you guys would get off the asshole van wagon!Could ya try being helpful for just a bit?


Why don't you get your facts straight. I simply gave you some good advice and said not to come on here talking about guns across state lines if by chance you have in the past. I never said you did. As far as your asshole comment... It's a band wagon not a van wagon. You need to just stop please. GFY


----------



## Stanley13

*Good luck with that*

Im at work bored behind this computer till @ 8:15 and then ill be done till tomorrow ,donedeal2. And its whatever kind of wagon i want it to be, its my story dumpster. Glad to see your all worked up about it LOL. Im just passing time hahhahaahahahaha. You do realize if you dont want to read and comment you can just NOT click on the thread, right?


----------



## MikeG

Doesn't bother me I have a smart phone


----------



## eodusmc

i am halfway across the world in okinawa japan and this has to be the most humerous posting i have read in a long time. thanks for amusing a jarhead. some peoples kids.


----------



## eodusmc

eodusmc said:


> i am halfway across the world in okinawa japan and this has to be the most humerous posting i have read in a long time. thanks for amusing a jarhead. some peoples kids.


damn i probably offended someone


----------



## PompChaser315

Van wagon hahaha.. I almost pissed myself.. Stanley yer alright man lol


----------



## Jason

TraderDan said:


> Hello, I have been watching this for sometime now, and , well it is amuseing or however you spellit, to say the least, and some of you have just been toes over the line, but it was still for the most -:001_huh: funny , but I am thinking ??? What's missing from this channel??? and then it hit me like a screen door hittin ole aunt massie's behind!!! Capt. Ron !! Where is Capt. Ron ??? He'd know what to say to defuse this tense TV Series Drama ??? Wheres Capt. Ron ???:robot:


After reading all this funny crap, I was thinking the same thing.......Geeeezzzzz and then you ask----great minds think alike!!!! BTW, you got that RPG that your friends buddies brother's uncle was going to get from that guy he knew in Atlanta???:whistling: Got some new targets to try!!!!:001_huh:


----------

